# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Sentences

## Hanna

I can't work out how to say "sentences" in Russian.
I want to say things like:  
Simple sentences
Basic sentences
Gramatically complicated sentences
Easy sentences
Long sentences 
Can you help?   ::

----------


## chaika

Wow, could you be any vaguer? I would buy a textbook, which will start with one of the two simplest sentences there can be. 
Утро. It is morning.
Я -- студентка. I am a student. 
What exactly was it you were wanting? I mean you can't get a complex sentence unless you know the simple ones. 
The basic structure is  (adjective(s)) + subject + (adverb(s)) + verb + (adjs.) + objects. 
Большая утка быстро съела зерно. The big duck quickly ate the kernel of corn. 
For objects, generally indirect object precedes direct, e.g. Dick gave Jane the book.  
Now for a quiz. Can you identify which words represent the parts of a sentence -- 
Гло́кая ку́здра ште́ко будлану́ла бо́кра и кудря́чит бокрёнка. 
(Hint: it's a compound sentence consisting of two clauses linked by и 'and', but both having the same subject). 
Hope you enjoyed this! 
Edit to fix быстро  and add: 
And this can be translated into other languages, even Swedish! http://arno1251.livejournal.com/301421.html

----------


## Medved

> Гло́кая ку́здра ште́ко будлану́ла бо́кра и кудря́чит бокрёнка.

 AAaaHahaha!   ::  
Cool.  

> (Hint: it's a compound sentence consisting of two clauses linked by и 'and', but both having the same subject).

 Another hint: do not try to look up these words over dictionaries...   

> Большая утка выстро съела зерно.

 Большая утка *б*ыстро склевала зёрнышко. 
Съела зерно sounds here like зерно is a substance or a material (non quantifiable).
But for "the kernel of corn" зёрнышко sounds way better and склевала (клевать) is a standard word for birds' eating.
I assume though you used those to make it easier for Johanna. I use the same technique very often.   

> Simple sentences
> Basic sentences
> Gramatically complicated sentences
> Easy sentences
> Long sentences

 Простые предложения
Базовые/основные предложения (if you mean "basic" in the meaning of "something simple for a beginner" then the adjective will be "простые" as well)
Грамматически сложные предложения
Простые предложения
Длинные предложения  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?os=translati ... anslate=on

----------


## Seraph

...

----------


## CoffeeCup

> I can't work out how to say "sentences" in Russian.
> I want to say things like: Grammatically complicated sentences

 Sentence = предложение (in Russian "предложение" has also another meaning :"offer", "proposition", "suggestion") 
Grammatically complicated sentences. = Грамматически сложные предложения.

----------


## Hanna

::   ::   ::   ::   _Oops I really confused people. I meant the ACTUAL WORD "sentences". Hence the quotation marks!_ 
I wanted to say it here: http://rhinospike.com/language/rus/ 
Luckily Eugene and CoffeeCup understood my question! 
Thanks for the translations!  
But Chaika's answer was fun too!   ::    
"Having a laugh" = not being serious or making fun of something.   Example: _Are you serious about wanting to spend your summer holiday in Chernobyl, or are you just having a laugh? 
"I think you're just having a laugh at me!"!_

----------


## chaika

Johanna, a thousand pardons! I totally missed what you were asking. But anyway, you have learned a famous Russian sentence that means absolutely nothing but is totally grammatical! Kind of like our 'Twas brillig and the slithy toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe.

----------


## Basil77

> Kind of like our 'Twas brillig and the slithy toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe.

 Russian translation of "Jabberwocky": 
Варкалось. Хливкие шорьки
Пырялись по наве.
И хрюкотали зелюки 
Как мюмзики в мове. 
О, бойся Бармаглота, сын!
Он так свирлеп и дик,
А в глуще рымит исполин — 
Злопастный Брандашмыг! 
Но взял он меч, и взял он щит,
Высоких полон дум.
В глущобу путь его лежит,
Под дерево Тумтум. 
Он стал под дерево и ждёт,
И вдруг граахнул гром — 
Летит ужасный Бармаглот
И пылкает огнём! 
Раз-два, раз-два! Горит трава,
Взы-взы — стрижает меч.
Ува! Ува! И голова
Барабардает с плеч! 
О светозарный мальчик мой!
Ты победил в бою!
О храброславленный герой,
Хвалу тебе пою! 
Варкалось. Хливкие шорьки
Пырялись по наве.
И хрюкотали зелюки 
Как мюмзики в мове.

----------


## Seraph

Замечательно!  Спасибо большое.  Изучаю это.

----------


## vKahovsky

В этом стихотворении
больше половины слов
выдуманы автором. 
Эти слова - просто звук
для картинки,
которую вы можете представить
у себя в голове. 
Fields, some noises around... 
Evening - варкалось
Хливкие шорьки - something like a fantasy creatures
...
И хрюкотали зелюки - try to reproduce a frogs song. This sound looks like "хрюкотали" 
как мюмзики в мове - как мыши в траве 
в мове - в траве (простое созвучие, sound equals) 
мюмзики - мыши, something little, fast and hidden like mouse. 
etc...

----------

